# xorg-minimal



## macondo (Jul 24, 2017)

I use FreeBSD 11 with UFS strictly as a desktop.
If during the installation I replace xorg for xorg-minimal, will it work fine?

Any differences? I use Intel integrated motherboad/Celeron  and core2 duo in another.

thanks..


----------



## Beastie (Jul 24, 2017)

Sure it will work fine. Just don't forget to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel because it's _that much_ minimalist.

Anything else depends on your specific needs (e.g. fonts, common Xorg utilities).


----------



## tingo (Jul 25, 2017)

Also, if you (for some reason) use 'startx' in its default configuration, you will need a few more packages. xterm, xclock, twm IIRC.


----------



## sidetone (Jul 25, 2017)

You have to figure out which packages to install, if you do that.


----------

